# Cycnoches cooperi x sib 'Mem. Pat Worthington' AM/AOS x 'SVO Dark Chocolate'



## Paphman910 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cycnoches cooperi

July 23, 2011






July 28, 2011





August 01, 2011





August 06, 2011





August 12, 2011





August 12, 2011 - Closeup of flowers

















I got it in late October 2010

Enjoy!

Paphman910


----------



## Sirius (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh, wow! I am in love. Awesome copper/bronze coloring. 

Thanks for the spike progression shots too. I love seeing the buds.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 13, 2011)

Interesting pics, great inflorescence, beautiful blooms!!!! thanks!!! Jean


----------



## Ricky (Aug 13, 2011)

Dark chocolate, yummy.

But ... the plant has 3 parents? Are there some brackets missing?


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 13, 2011)

Fantastic cooperi! Congrats!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 13, 2011)

Wonderful flowers and healthy plant. Well done!


----------



## Roth (Aug 13, 2011)

Beautiful one...




(still a dildo-to-be plant when it looses its leaves, but as Rock Hudson used to say 'once you go black you never go back' :evil: )


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 13, 2011)

LOVELY !!!:smitten::smitten:
One could tell by the bud color it was gonna be dark! :drool::drool:
I really like this genus/alliance!


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Dark chocolate, yummy.
> 
> But ... the plant has 3 parents? Are there some brackets missing?



Yes I am missing the brackets! It was late last night and a bit tired! It should be:

Cycnoches cooperi ('Mem. Pat Worthington' AM/AOS x 'SVO Dark Chocolate')

Paphman910


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 13, 2011)

Roth said:


> Beautiful one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really funny! 

Have you been able to force this species to grow without a rest period?

Paphman910


----------



## e-spice (Aug 13, 2011)

Beautiful. One of my favorite orchids species of all time. I have a few in spike now.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 13, 2011)

Beautiful cyc...  I might have to try one (or a couple) of these if the flowers last longer than catasetum...


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 13, 2011)

Great, dark color! I like it a lot!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 13, 2011)

Love it! :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2011)

Roth said:


> Beautiful one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true!


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome color.


----------

